# Need help, to ID this fish



## MSullins (Oct 16, 2013)

I picked this guy and his female (Breeding pair) at an auction a few weeks ago, and I cant remember the species and I am kinda new to cichlids.. since there are hundreds of species I was wondering if anyone recognized what this one is.. Thanks!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

look like Cynotilapia axelrodi?

http://www.davesfish.com/images/Cynotilapia axelrodi Nkhata Bay.jpg


----------



## MSullins (Oct 16, 2013)

noki said:


> look like Cynotilapia axelrodi?
> 
> http://www.davesfish.com/images/Cynotilapia axelrodi Nkhata Bay.jpg


Wow you nailed it! these look exactly like my male and female! 
Thanks for the help! :dancing:


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Good looking fella...


----------

